# re:dark dragon kenpo



## donald (May 2, 2004)

Has anyone of the EPAK community heard of this system before? They have a pretty nice catalog of rings, and they appear to teach a version of American Kenpo. It appears that the head instructor is a Mr.Tim Allen, 7th dan. Can anyone shed some light on this organization?

Salute :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 2, 2004)

You're kidding, right?  There are multiple threads regarding this "resource". Look into a couple of the buy-by-night threads (i.e., Black Belt by mail, etc.), and read along. Visited in great detail in some.

Regards,

Dr. Dave


----------



## c2kenpo (May 4, 2004)

I can't rememeber but I think this is a resurgence from the Dragon Kenpo that was in Washington D.C that had it's wings pulled years ago for false advertings and instruction. Black Belt by mail teaching others etc....
I don't spend a lot of time on this topic anymore, I find that the more you feed a bad thing its like a virus it gets worse.
Not a recomendation on my part.

David Gunzburg


----------

